# overclocking question



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

ive heard this alot is it a hardware change or is it simply chagning settings?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi jeepguync, overclocking is changing the motherboards bios settings to run the computer parts faster than they were intended to run. The motherboard, cpu, power supply and memory all have to be of good quality, compatible and be able to run faster than designed. Mike

Beginners Guide

More info


----------

